# Heaters



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking about getting one of those Mr Buddy heaters...the small one that mounts atop a 1lb propane bottle, and is angled up by 45 degrees. Anyone here own one of these? I know the bigger ones run like champs, but I haven't heard much about the small ones. Thinking it might be nice to have in the ice tent on those cold, windy, stormy days.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know about the one you are talking about, but I have the little buddy and it works like a champ. If I turn it on inside my tent I can just wear a t-shirt.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I think you may be referring to the "sunflower" type heater?? They have a circular element with a wire "cage. Those type heaters are great because they are cheap and you can even cook on them! The only downside is the element is exposed and faces upright. Inside a tent, you usually get a fair amount of slush, and if any size chunk of ice/water hits that hot element, it blows the wire mesh making the heater toast.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the large buddy heater (two tanks) It has worked good for Ice fishing .smaller one would be better . Only problem is the pilot blows out with the lightest breeze . Keep it inside shelter no problems .I've been thinking about getting the smaller buddy heater i think it would be the perfect size for Ice fishing.They have the low oxygen shut off also so they are safer.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Something to consider about heaters.
Some of them don't work very well at high elevations.
We have both sizes of Buddy heaters. The small, single cylinder one shuts itself off when we use it at Strawberry.
The bigger one that holds 2 propane cylinders works a lot better at Strawberry.

You can buy a converter for the heaters that allows you to use a refillable propane cylinder.
I use a one gallon tank and it lasts for about the same amount of time as four of the small throw away cylinders. I pay the same amount to fill the one gallon tank as I do to buy one of the throw away cylinders.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Heater buddies suck in altitude I have owned 2 of them and once they are lit they are great but getting them started is a challenge. I have one of the square duck blind heaters can cook on it and lights every time and 1/2 the money.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't own one, but I fished with my friend today and he has a Colman brand that uses one of the small cylinders and sits on a 45 degree angle. It warmed his tent very well and worked for the entire day without using the tank up. No, you can not cook on it as it is on the angle, but it sure worked great. Easy to light via match/lighter, two settings (high/low). Just saying.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the large dual cylinder Buddy heater and we used it at 9,500' in October on the elk hunt and it worked flawlessly, of course it was only in the 40's that time of year, don't know what it would do ice fishing.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My Mr. Buddy single cylinder model is worthless. It turns itself off after a minute or two whenever I turn it on high and quite often when set at medium. I've tried it indoors and out. Where I use it most it is only 5100'.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I personaly like this one myself


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bullrider said:


> I personaly like this one myself


My dad uses that same one and seems to work well; little more stable than the buddy version from tipping over.


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

i have used the one you are talking about the most it works great when fishing in two man tents (quckfish2 and hide out) i had to get the next larger buddy heater when i got the quickfish 3 the little heater was not warm enough but the price is way better.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Chaser said:


> Thinking about getting one of those Mr Buddy heaters...the small one that mounts atop a 1lb propane bottle, and is angled up by 45 degrees. Anyone here own one of these? I know the bigger ones run like champs, but I haven't heard much about the small ones. Thinking it might be nice to have in the ice tent on those cold, windy, stormy days.


i have one and i love it although i do have the older one that the propane stands up straight up and i can also hook it up to a big tank for camping. if i remember right the small tank will only last about 6 hours. it works great out on the ice as well as camping in a tent i have had it for over 2 years and love it it also has a low oxygen shut off as well. i have never had a problem with it at any altitude i have used it from moon lake to utah lake and strawberry and currant creek with no problems whatsoever i really enjoy it alot and so do the others that go with me


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Go big or go home...buy a heater that will roast you out if you want it to...

I farted around with those buddy heaters and after a long miserable day on the ice I sold it and bought the original mr heater that mounts on top of refillable propane tanks...I wouldnt go back to one of those buddy heaters for anyone...they never run right and barely warmed my tent...I have gotten my quick fish 6 to eighty five degrees with ambient temps -0....it's a comforting feeling getting warm when you need to and makes for a much more pleasuable experience especially for young uns or the wife...

The best part is the original mr heater is cheaper than the buddy type!!! You can buy 2 gallon refillable tanks that will last for days


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.google.com/m/products/ca...a=X&ei=Id0DT4XjPInYiAKmyajJDg&ved=0CE0Q8wIwBQ


----------

